#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  friend for life

## baazigar

I think that I have found

Upon this wondrous ground

A friend for life, a love

Who is touch above

Life's mediocrities

That blow in different seas

These special ones on earth

Who've been that way since birth

They touch lightly your heart

And never must you part,

For when you see their eyes

There can be no good-byes

So walk this way with me

Along this pathway free,

I shall not bind or tie

Our love or it would die.



 






  Similar Threads: Engineering College life is the best life. Friend !! A simple friend and a real friend What Was Best For You...School Life or College Life?? Be a best friend

----------


## crazybishnoi29

lovely..... nice saying and full of feelings....

----------


## vrishtisingh

lovely and nice post........

----------

